# If You Enjoy Wine What Is Your Favorite Red/White and do you have wine with your meals?



## Lon (Apr 17, 2017)

I like both red and white wines and generally enjoy wine with lunch and dinner.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 17, 2017)

I prefer vodka. I don't like wine.


----------



## Lon (Apr 17, 2017)

Falcon said:


> I prefer vodka. I don't like wine.



Smirnoff with a Rib Eye Steak?  Yuck!!! How about a nice Red Cabernet? I like Vodka but not with my food.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 17, 2017)

Night Train Express


----------



## Falcon (Apr 17, 2017)

I wouldn't  either Lon.   I just said I don't care for wine.

I just said I like vodka as a "drink";   aperitif


----------



## Temperance (Apr 18, 2017)

Yes, I do enjoy a glass or two of wine.  Pinot Grigio and a White Zinfandel are my favorites at the moment.  Rarely do I drink either with a meal unless you consider cheese, friuit and bread a meal.  Prefer sitting back with a glass after a long day.  Very relaxing.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 18, 2017)

Never cared for wine other than the odd bottle of Boone's Farm when I was a kid, LOL!

I usually drink ice water with meals.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 18, 2017)

I enjoy a good wine but usually only have it with dinner around once a year with steak or Italian food.  I definitely prefer the red, not sweet, on the dry side.


----------



## Whisper (Apr 18, 2017)

I enjoy wine with a meal or on its own. I like red wine the best, Merlot, Cabernet Sauvignon and Chianti are my favorite.


----------



## Lara (Apr 28, 2017)

haha at Boone's Farm when you were a kid, Aunt Bea. 

I enjoy chilled Sauvignon Blanc with seafood and a Pinot Noir with Italian food. But I hardly ever drink anymore.

I did try a Mint Julep when I went to the Azalea Festival recently...with seafood. It's a southern "thang".

It wasn't much, small glass, but gave me a little buzz. It was so good with the crushed up mint leaves in there....and it was sweet. He said it was rum I think and added Triple Sec and a sugar syrup. I looked up the recipe when I got home and nobody makes it with any of those ingredients (except the fresh mint leaves). I think the bartender was clueless but it was delicious.


----------



## nvtribefan (Apr 28, 2017)

The kind that comes in a bottle.  As long as it's dry.


----------



## terry123 (May 1, 2017)

Love a good red or white with dinner.  If I don't have one at dinner, I will have a little Crown with coke later.


----------



## Camper6 (May 1, 2017)

Funny about wine. You start out drinking a sweet wine and progress to a dry wine.

Red Zinfandel does it for any type of meal for me and homemade if possible.


----------

